# Περαστικά μας



## Mindkaiser (Mar 2, 2012)

Γνωστός λαθολόγος ισχυρίζεται ότι "περαστικά" λέμε στον ασθενή αφότου έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία ανάρρωσής του. Αντιθέτως, όταν κάποιος ακόμα είναι ασθενής, του ευχόμαστε "γρήγορη ανάρρωση". Γνωρίζει κάποιος γραπτή πηγή στην οποία να εδράζεται η συγκεκριμένη αντίληψη;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

Νομίζω πως δεν είναι σωστή αυτή η τοποθέτηση. Το ΛΚΝ λέει:

*περαστικά *ΕΠIΡΡ στη σημ. 2, ως ευχή για ανάρρωση αρρώστου και ειρωνικά γι΄ αυτόν που έπαθε ένα κακό: _Σου εύχομαι ~_ ή_ ~ σου_!

Στα τουρκικά, που υπάρχει ακριβώς η ίδια ευχή (geçmiş olsun), μεταφράζεται ως _*να είναι* περαστικό_, και νομίζω ότι αυτό ουσιαστικά εκφράζει και η ελληνική ευχή: αυτό που έπαθες να είναι περαστικό, και όχι μόνιμο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2012)

Mindkaiser said:


> Γνωστός λαθολόγος ισχυρίζεται ότι "περαστικά" λέμε στον ασθενή αφότου έχει ολοκληρωθεί η διαδικασία ανάρρωσής του. [...] Γνωρίζει κάποιος γραπτή πηγή στην οποία να εδράζεται η συγκεκριμένη αντίληψη;


Πηγή στην οποία να εδράζεται η άποψη ότι λέμε «περαστικά» όταν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ανάρρωση και είναι ο άλλος περδίκι, δύσκολα θα βρούμε μια και δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Αντ' αυτού, μπορώ να αναφέρω πολλές πηγές που λένε ότι το «περαστικά» είναι συνώνυμο τών «καλή ανάρρωση», «γρήγορη ανάρρωση», «ταχεία ανάρρωση», «σιδερένιος».

Έχουμε εμείς τώρα την περιέργεια να μάθουμε ποιος είναι ο λαθολόγος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 2, 2012)

Μου ακούγεται τελείως ηλίθιο. Όχι μόνο δεν συμφωνούν τα λεξικά αλλά ούτε η κοινή, γλωσσική λογική. Τι ευχή είναι τα περαστικά αν έχει αναρρώσει ο ασθενής;


----------



## Mindkaiser (Mar 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε εμείς τώρα την περιέργεια να μάθουμε ποιος είναι ο λαθολόγος.



Συνάδελφος στη δουλειά. Υποτίθεται ότι διασώζεται μέσω προφορικής παράδοσης η "ορθή" χρήση του όρου. Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να ασχοληθούμε περαιτέρω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

Πάντως, η προφορική παράδοση δεν λέει και τίποτα σπουδαίο. Θέλω να πω, αν υπήρχε αποτυπωμένη μια έκφραση σε γραπτά μιας συγκεκριμένης ιστορικής περιόδου, τότε ναι, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε αν ισχύει το ένα ή το άλλο, αλλιώς όχι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορώ να σκεφτώ προς το παρόν στην οποία θα έλεγε κάποιος «περαστικά» στον πρώην ασθενή μετά την ανάρρωση, θα ήταν να του το εύχεται γιατρός (και μάλιστα εντελώς παραδόπιστος και κυνικός), εννοώντας να είναι παροδικά τα διαστήματα υγείας του πρώην ασθενή, όπως ο νεκροθάφτης στο Λούκι Λουκ που έτριβε τα χέρια του χαιρέκακα μόλις μυριζόταν καβγά. Ο ίδιος γιατρός θα είχε στο ιατρείο του αναρτημένη την επιγραφή: «Σύντομα να μας ξανάρθετε!». Άμα το παιδέψω, μπορεί να σκεφτώ κι άλλα, αλλά προς το παρόν θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ στον λαθολόγο «περαστικά του». Α, ναι, και την ευχή «καλή σαρακοστή» τη λέμε τώρα, όχι το Πάσχα. :twit:


----------



## Mindkaiser (Mar 2, 2012)

daeman said:


> Α, ναι, και την ευχή «καλή σαρακοστή» τη λέμε τώρα, όχι το Πάσχα. :twit:





Νομίζω ότι θα είχε μεγαλύτερο νόημα ένα νήμα με τίτλο "Τύποι στη δουλειά που έχει πάρει κάτι το αυτί τους και νομίζουν ότι κατέχουν αλήθεια εξ αποκαλύψεως".


----------



## sarant (Mar 2, 2012)

Είναι εντυπωσιακό πόσο πολλοί είναι αυτοί οι "τύποι στη δουλειά" που ειδικεύονται στο να σκαρφίζονται περισπούδαστες (και αστήριχτες έως ανύπαρχτες) διακρίσεις σαν κι αυτήν....


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 2, 2012)

Γραπτή πηγή για κάτι τέτοιο δεν γνωρίζω. 
Οι προφορικές πηγές μου επιβεβαιώνουν αντίθετα την χρήση του "περαστικά" κατά τη διάρκεια της ασθένειας, με την έννοια της ευχής για ανάρρωση.
Δεδομένου ότι είναι μια πάρα πολύ κοινή έκφραση, και δεδομένου ότι κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολλές ιώσεις τελευταία κι έχω φίλους με μικρά παιδιά, το χρησιμοποιούμε πολύ συχνά, με την έννοια που ανέφερα.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πηγή στην οποία να εδράζεται η άποψη ότι λέμε «περαστικά» όταν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ανάρρωση και είναι ο άλλος περδίκι, δύσκολα θα βρούμε μια και δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Αντ' αυτού, μπορώ να αναφέρω πολλές πηγές που λένε ότι το «περαστικά» είναι συνώνυμο τών «καλή ανάρρωση», «γρήγορη ανάρρωση», «ταχεία ανάρρωση», «σιδερένιος».



Συμφωνώ βέβαια πως οι ευχές δίνονται για να γίνει καλά ο ασθενής και υπάρχει μεγάλη ποικιλία. Να παρατηρήσω μόνο ότι το "σιδερένιος" κάποιοι το συνηθίζουν και αμέσως μετά την ίαση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Σωστός. Και συντάσσεται με το «Άντε»: «Άντε, σιδερένιος!»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 3, 2012)

Και συνοδεύεται επίσης από το έθιμο, επιστρέφοντας στο σπίτι από το νοσοκομείο, να πρέπει να πατήσεις πρώτα «κάτι σιδερένιο» στην εξώπορτα.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και συνοδεύεται επίσης από το έθιμο, επιστρέφοντας στο σπίτι από το νοσοκομείο, να πρέπει να πατήσεις πρώτα «κάτι σιδερένιο» στην εξώπορτα.



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον και παραστατικό!! Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιο ανάλογο νήμα για τέτοιου είδους έθιμα, θα ήταν πάντως μια ιδέα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 3, 2012)

Βέβαια το "σιδερένιος" είναι ευχή που έχει νόημα να την κάνεις μετά την ανάρρωση. Εύχεσαι στον άλλο να έχει σιδερένια αντοχή, από εδώ και πέρα, σε αντίθεση με τα "περαστικά" που του εύχεσαι "να του περάσει".


----------

